# Falken tire experience anyone?



## sidneyj (Dec 12, 2004)

*Falken Ziex 512 or Azenis ST115 tire experience anyone?*

I'm considering Falken tires style Ziex ZE-512 or the Azenis ST115. Anyone with actual experience with these? My driving habits are normal and not spirited. I would like these too last at least 25,000-30,000. They are inexpensive compared to many other brands. Any help appreciated.


----------



## RakNaks (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey you live in Atlanta. YOU NEED TO GO TO Grand Turismo East. They will insist on the Michelin Pilot XGT- series tire. Now for an inexpensive tire that does well is the Kuhmo 712. I live here so if you need any help drop me a line!


----------



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

i used to work at a tire shop and i always thought the kumhos were crap. Personally i think they wear fast and perform below my standards. I also thought they were slightly louder than others.The falken that you are talking about would be a quite tire however i think for 5 series, michelins or bridgestones are best! This is all just my opinion. :thumbup:


----------



## rtw_travel (Feb 26, 2005)

I bought the Falken's a year ago and am very pleased with them. They were significantly cheaper than other tires I looked at. 

I went off to a track school last fall and the tires were fine - I'd still have to improve my driving before the tires started being a performance issue. i.e. for everyday driving, they are more than adequate. No comments on tire wear yet - I only have 5000miles on them.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Really, once you're buying all season tires, branding starts mattering less and less.

You're buying a piece of garbage no matter what, so you might as well save money.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

rumratt said:


> :rofl:


 The irony is that when you move to R-comps, branding is meaningless once again.

Hoosier, Kumho, Toyo, and Dunlop.

Sure there are other choices, but they aren't really useful.


----------



## jumpingmatt (Mar 14, 2003)

I had falkens once on my old e30, about 5 years ago. I could not *wait* for any excuse to get them off my car. Those things would squeal turning 5mph in a parking lot. Until that point I never realized just how much difference tires can make.

You bought a 5 series. Spend a little extra cash on tires. Over the life of the tires the cost difference is really not all that much, and even driving conservatively you may notice quite a difference. I just bought michelin pilot sports for my 325xi, and it is like a new car. I already got pulled over  

just a warning though


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I'm having a set of Falken Azenis ST115s installed on my E46 in about 4 hours, so we'll see how they do. I don't need no all-seasons, so I never considered the 512s.


----------



## jumpingmatt (Mar 14, 2003)

with the weather down there in your part of the state this winter, you never know - there could be a massive snowstorm any day now ;-)


----------



## jddsprings (Jan 25, 2005)

I have Falken tires Ziex ZE-512 on my 530i and have been very pleased with them. Like you, my driving habits are normal and I have no complaints with the tires ... found them to be very good quality for the price. I've put 8,000 miles on them and so far, so good. Hope that helps. Good Luck.

John


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

sidneyj said:


> I'm considering Falken tires style Ziex ZE-512. Anyone with actual experience with these? My driving habits are normal and not spirited. I would like these too last at least 25,000-30,000. They are inexpensive compared to many other brands. Any help appreciated.


I had them on my 330, they are a wonderful tire in terms of quiet & comfortable, decent grip as well, I would buy them again for the reasons stated above.

Great all-purpose tire with good wear.


----------



## sidneyj (Dec 12, 2004)

*Azenis*



Kaz said:


> I'm having a set of Falken Azenis ST115s installed on my E46 in about 4 hours, so we'll see how they do. I don't need no all-seasons, so I never considered the 512s.


Let me know how you like the Azenis'. I'm considering these also.


----------



## sidneyj (Dec 12, 2004)

*Khumo's*



RakNaks said:


> Hey you live in Atlanta. YOU NEED TO GO TO Grand Turismo East. They will insist on the Michelin Pilot XGT- series tire. Now for an inexpensive tire that does well is the Kuhmo 712. I live here so if you need any help drop me a line!


Do you know what kind of mileage the Khumo 712's are getting?


----------



## fixdaserver (Oct 19, 2003)

sidneyj said:


> I'm considering Falken tires style Ziex ZE-512 or the Azenis ST115. Anyone with actual experience with these? My driving habits are normal and not spirited. I would like these too last at least 25,000-30,000. They are inexpensive compared to many other brands. Any help appreciated.


I've had Falken ST115s, same on all 4 corners, 245x40x18 for over a yr /10k miles and they've hardly worn at all but are starting to develop a bit of noise at 30-40mph. Quiet enough on the hwy and all around good perf in the twists. Not nearly the same grip as the BFG KDs they replaced but a wrthwhile tradeoff after burning through them (BFGs) in 8k miles.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

sidneyj said:


> Let me know how you like the Azenis'. I'm considering these also.


I've only put ~80 commuting miles on them so far, so they're not even broken in yet. They are marketed as a 'noise sucking' tire, so fixdaserver's report is sorta disconcerting. I'll probably put a full report up in a month or so.


----------

